# Best brush for ProClassic® Interior Alkyd Semi-Gloss



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

I have sprayed this when ever we have used, but new project requires brush application. What is best brush and what is best thing to thin it with in hopes of reducing brush marks.


----------



## Paintwerks (Apr 22, 2007)

Me personally I like the Purdy Clearcut (only sold at sherwin) for waterbourne. I prefer a softer brush for trim and a stiffer for walls.

Dan


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JAYJAY said:


> I have sprayed this when ever we have used, but new project requires brush application. What is best brush and what is best thing to thin it with in hopes of reducing brush marks.


You need a firm brush for it unless you reduce it. Naptha. Do something like a Wooster ULTRAPRO Firm or Extra Firm. Im not sure Purdy has any firm brushes similar. Clearcut wont do you much good with it unless its reduced. Dont bother with 10% reduction, you wont even notice that, gotta do more.

I'd stay away from Penetrol with PROCLASSIC but should you want to then you need to add one can (1qt) to 1 gallon of paint.

The new Wooster Alpha brush will work great too.


----------



## Paintwerks (Apr 22, 2007)

I just reread the post sorry I thought you were talking about latex. I dont use much oil anymore.

Dan


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Purdy does have a firm brush Pro extra I believe it has the blue bristles... For oil I still like natural bristles brushes


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Purdy has a new eco friendly brush out thats for oil thats very firm might look for that or ask your rep.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Purdy does have a firm brush Pro extra I believe it has the blue bristles... For oil I still like natural bristles brushes


Yeah the PRO-EXTRA is the one with blue filaments although IMO its soft in comparison to ULTRA/PRO FIRM and really not even close to the firmness of ULTRA/PRO Extra Firm especially since the PRO-EXTRA has longer filaments than any other brush in its class. Spits paint like a SOB.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Yeah the PRO-EXTRA is the one with blue filaments although IMO its soft in comparison to ULTRA/PRO FIRM and really not even close to the firmness of ULTRA/PRO Extra Firm especially since the PRO-EXTRA has longer filaments than any other brush in its class. Spits paint like a SOB.


IMO its as firm as the pro firm... certainly the pro extra is firmer...


----------

